# Technotrend TV-Karte funktioniert nicht



## emmaspapa (11. Februar 2009)

Nach der Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems (alles gleich, gleiche Hardware/Software/Treiber) startet die TV-Karte nicht mehr.

Fehlermeldung: InterVideo Filter wurden nicht gefunden!

Woran kann das liegen. Codecpack K-Lite ist installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2009)

windows schon geupated?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Februar 2009)

Gib mal mehr Input.
Welche Software hast installiert?

Hast du den Treiber via TreiberCD installiert (da ist nämlich idR der MPEG2 Codec drauf)


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich schließe mich da Stefan an. Völlig egal, was du sonst an Codecs installiert hast, meist ist die Kartensoftware auf die mitgelieferten Codecs zugeschnitten. Also brav nach Vorschrift installieren. Ohne extra Codecpacks, da kann es leicht passieren, dass die dort enthaltenen Codecs eine höhere Priorität (Merit) erhalten und schon auf dem Rechner vorhandene Codecs "degradiert" werden.
Was für eine Karte ist das überhaupt?


----------



## emmaspapa (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Treiber und die Software von der TT Homepage. Neueste Version aus Januar 2009. Die CD finde ich gerade nicht  Dort sind laut Beschreibung auch die entsprechende Daten mit dabei ....


----------

